# RVA - Reva Medical



## System (12 January 2011)

Founded in 1998, REVA Medical is dedicated to developing minimally invasive medical devices that leverage the Company's proprietary biomaterial and stent technologies to improve the treatment of disease. Guided by a management team and scientific advisors with extensive product development and clinical interventional cardiology experience, REVA's initial focus is the development of an innovative drug-eluting bioresorbable coronary stent and the commencement of clinical studies that will advance the treatment of coronary artery disease.

REVA also has resources and technology available to develop additional medical devices and support out-licensing for applications that include other vascular conditions, trauma care and orthopedics.

http://www.teamreva.com.au


----------



## Cam019 (17 July 2018)

This one just popped up in my scan, but I also noticed @tech/a has noted it in his thread, here. I'll throw his chart up and a link to the catalyst.

Catalyst


----------



## tech/a (17 July 2018)

With a 10c or 30% spread on this
I doubt it will ever trade!


----------

